
Etsy to Cut Headcount by 15% - whatok
https://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Etsy+%28ETSY%29+to+Cut+Headcount+by+15%25/13031683.html
======
whatok
Bloomberg says majority of positions eliminated in BK HQ.

[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1370637/000137063717...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1370637/000137063717000079/form8-k2056212017.htm)

On June 16, 2017, the Board of Directors of Etsy approved additional
initiatives associated with the May Plan that are designed to improve focus on
key strategic growth opportunities. These initiatives include additional
headcount reductions of approximately 140 positions (approximately 15% of the
total current workforce) bringing total eliminated positions to approximately
230, or an approximately 22% reduction, compared to its headcount at the end
of 2016. In connection with these initiatives, Etsy expects to incur
additional employee severance charges and other exit costs of $6.0 million to
$8.8 million, largely made up of cash expenditures, which will be recognized
through the end of 2017. Etsy announced these additional initiatives on June
21, 2017.

Bloomberg says majority of positions eliminated in BK HQ.

